# Dimensions of the JB 200 Vaporizer



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

I was concerned that the vaporizer of oxalic acid might not fit into the second entrance at the bottom of my top bar hive where I will be placing the vaporizer if I decide to buy one. I wrote to Heilyser Technologies … http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/vaporizer.html … and asked them to send me the *dimensions of the JB 200 vaporizer , length, width, and height,* and any other information that is relevant to the size of entrance it might fit into.



Here are the dimensions of the JB200 that they sent me:


Length = 3 ½ with handle 11 inches / 9cm – 30 cm
Width = 2 ½ inch / 6 cm
Height = ½ inch / 1.3 cm


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going to attempt to make a vaporizer out of a cat diesel engine glow plug and copper plumbing. I just wonder if I will have to use 24 volts to get it to heat up enough? I also wonder if the glow plugs will hold up and not burn out too fast. I only have 5/16 opening on my bottom board so i will need to use a flattened tube to get the vapor in anyway.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I just used copper pipe and a blow torch. Worked fine for a couple of hives. If I had more than a handful, then I might look at a vaporizer - but less, then I wouldn't bother.

Adam


----------

